# What are your experiences with having two intact males?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD is almost one year old and evidently I have already forgotten about the puppy stages. I am thinking about adding another pup when he is about 3 years old. (knock on wood that no stray cutie will stop by).
It looks like I can leave him intact. I prefer the males and would like a new pup to be a male if at all possible. I have had several intact sight hounds males that lived peacefully together but I matched them carefully by rank and personality. I don't have expereince in having two intact GSD males together.
WD is not a trouble maker when meeting dogs and easily defers to all kinds of dogs.
I know it is early on but I need to plant the seeds for my family for this idea and notify the breeder as well of my plans.
So I hope to get some responses from you guys who have more intact males that live together (not kenneled in separate quarters):resource issues, how you matched them, working them together, meeting other dogs etc.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, let me just say that I am off to take one of my intact males to the vet for a possible aural hematoma after a fight.....will add more later


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My boy is almost 3 and we're getting ready to add a female (personal preference to have a female now). I noticed really big changes when it came to my boy's interactions with other males once he turned 1 and wasn't a puppy anymore. No more deferring, no more laying down, no more taking crap from other dogs, and yes, he is still intact.

He was extremely sweet as a puppy...got along with all dogs and still does...but if another dog challenges him, we have an issue on our hands. So wait a few months (maybe a year) to see if you think a male will accept others as easily as he does now. I know it can work, many people have it work, but you might change your mind in a few months about sticking with a male and try out having a female this time around.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

martemchik said:


> My boy is almost 3 and we're getting ready to add a female (personal preference to have a female now). I noticed really big changes when it came to my boy's interactions with other males once he turned 1 and wasn't a puppy anymore. No more deferring, no more laying down, no more taking crap from other dogs, and yes, he is still intact.
> 
> He was extremely sweet as a puppy...got along with all dogs and still does...but if another dog challenges him, we have an issue on our hands. So wait a few months (maybe a year) to see if you think a male will accept others as easily as he does now. I know it can work, many people have it work, but you might change your mind in a few months about sticking with a male and try out having a female this time around.


That thought was already in the back of my mind....and makes sense. I know WD is starting in life, that's why I won't add another one until he is older and I know what his fully developed personality is like.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Every one of my boys decided to not get along anymore after about 18 months. Except for Ari and Anik they could be together supervised, but had to be watched. Ari and Anik just purely despise each other.
So my input.... if you want another male, and are willing to separate if needed (and have the ability to separate) then go for it. Otherwise a girl dog would be a better choice.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I have two intact males, a 8 yo and a 15 month old, lucky for me they get along well.. also have 3 spayed females that do extremely well together..

But that could easily change one the younger male matures..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon and Pan were fine until one day (literally overnight), the same week Pan turned two years old he decided he didn't want to share me anymore and the best way to achieve this was to simply get rid of Nikon himself. They had a few fights that were mostly berserk growling and gnashing of teeth, no dogs were hurt (I was) but I just knew it would continue to escalate and it was different than incidents where they just tell each other off or have a temporary fight over *something*. As long as they had some sort of barrier, they were actually quite manageable. They respected baby gates, weren't trying to snark at each other when crated next to each other or taking turns being out, but I ended up selling Pan to a good friend though the fighting was just one of the reasons for that decision. I have a really small house and miniature yard and didn't feel that the crate-and-rotate was the best life for any of my dogs, plus the whole thing stressed out Coke (neutered male heart dog) and prevented me from fostering puppies like I had been. Would I do it again? Sure! You just really never know with any combination (Coke our oldest is a male and he's always gotten along with both Nikon and Pan, and every foster), but have to be prepared to manage or have a backup plan in place. Because of that it worked out fine for us and the dogs never sent each other to the vet or anything like that.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Now that my intact male GSD Kaiser is almost 2 years old he needs to be watched around other males. As long as the other male isn't posturing/provoking/humping him everything is fine, but if a male does try then he will not back down. 

My spayed female Papillon is also the same way. As long as another dog isn't trying to start something she is fine, but once they try then she won't back down.

My dilemma is what gender to add as my 3rd dog.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd say, check your one year old for posessiveness. Does he allow you to stroke your friend's dog? Any other dog? If he's friendly, if he's leaning forward with curiosity, not agression or complete disinterest ( that may indicate that he would not accept the oddities) - go ahead. But, if he's posessive - your new puppy will always suffer opression while young, and will pay back when grown, and your visits to the vet will be more friquent than before unless you teach both dogs to listern to you. The males living together must be totally obedient.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

My 2 also get along fine, they play very rough but boys will be boys. Creasy is 20 months old, I was expecting a fight around this time but so far so good.

Gnash is possessive of toys/food and Creasy likes to push the boundaries so I am careful that I do not create a situation for them. Hope it continues to work and the boys run together


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't do it again. I figured since my older male was pretty laid back and since I am a fairly strong handler and used to controlling large groups of dogs that it wouldn't be an issue, but it is. There is always tension between them, I feel like I am always playing referee. It's annoying. They do live together "peacefully" for the most part but only because I make them. The only reason I didn't get a female was at the time I had a spunky female aussie and was more worried about female to female aggression than male to male aggression. I would definitely save myself the headache and get opposite sexes. (I also prefer males, but its not worth it IMO)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It all depends on the dogs. I had two intact male GSDs before - didn't have a problem. Added another intact male - also no problems.

Now I have Mauser - intact GSD - and *THREE *intact Chinese Crested males. They sometimes growl at each other when there's something good around or when the Cresteds are on my lap and Mauser wants to get up on the couch. I don't let them get away with it - the growlee gets kicked off the couch and has to ask to come back up.

Mauser is good with our pack but does have DA around strange dogs (he got attacked at dog training and now has a bite-first attitude).

I still trust him 110% around puppies (and kittens), though. He is awesome with the little ones.

So, watch how WD develops and make the decision when you are ready.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD is possessive over toys and raw bo
nes towards our other dogs but not when I pet them. The others: 1 intact small sight hound (old and limited so no threat for WD he sometimes annoys Wd and I have to step in to protect that weak oldie). The other is a small fixed female (my first female dog ever) who will not put up with small female dogs after sizing them up and determining that she can easily take them on. She is fine with large females. All and all it sounds like it is best to wait until the old male has passed on and then add a female GSD. I thought by asking on the forum if there were a small chance to make it work with two males but it is best to play it safe for the sake of everyone's sanity. Oh well it is good to research all options. Thanks everyone for thinking with and for (  )me.


----------

